# Need an Experienced Crew Member Free Ride



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

My friends have a nice 27' fishing boat. The are LEGAL Cuban Immigrants. hard working, happy to be here.
They are looking for one or two experienced local fishermen to take with them this weekend or next. He speaks fluent English and is a fun person.

They want some local who knows where, how and *_*? It will be a FREE ride! 

If you can help my friends, please call Hanoy Verdicia 561-727-7993.


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

oldflathead said:


> My friends have a nice 27' fishing boat. The are LEGAL Cuban Immigrants. hard working, happy to be here.
> They are looking for one or two experienced local fishermen to take with them this weekend or next. He speaks fluent English and is a fun person.
> 
> They want some local who knows where, how and *_*? It will be a FREE ride!
> ...


Cuban immigrants are great people and even greater patriots.
You're sure they said crew and not bait... right? Tripulación o cebo, which one?

What are they wanting to fish for, Cobia / King, or blue water, etc.?


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

They have been working constantly since arriving in the USA, so anything they can catch safely and legally.


----------



## DPete (Nov 27, 2020)

oldflathead said:


> My friends have a nice 27' fishing boat. The are LEGAL Cuban Immigrants. hard working, happy to be here.
> They are looking for one or two experienced local fishermen to take with them this weekend or next. He speaks fluent English and is a fun person.
> 
> They want some local who knows where, how and *_*? It will be a FREE ride!
> ...


Did they get hooked up with anybody?


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Not yet. Still hoping someone wants to go fishing with them.


----------



## DPete (Nov 27, 2020)

oldflathead said:


> Not yet. Still hoping someone wants to go fishing with them.


Unbelievable. I'll call them today. Please let them know my call will be from a 540 area code so it's not some Obama from Kenya about the rich relative that left them millions. I have been fishing all my life on big water. I grew up pulling Salmon out of the Great Lakes, and fished everywhere I went over a 22 year military career. I fished the Pacific Northwest, California Coast, and offshore off Charleston. However, I've only been fishing the Gulf about 3 years, but I can at least get them to the reefs outside Pensacola Pass and get em on some Mingos and Spanish. That should give them an idea of how to get some Red Snapper when it opens if they want to experience the opening day mess. I haven't been out past 5 miles so my efforts will be to get them on some nearshore fish. It's not going to happen this weekend, but I'm sure we'll figure something out.


----------



## DPete (Nov 27, 2020)

oldflathead said:


> Not yet. Still hoping someone wants to go fishing with them.


The day got away on me today but I just shot him a text and let him know he can call me tomorrow afternoon and we'll see what we can figure out.


----------

